# Reptiles & Universtiy



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

Well as ALL of you know that have reptiles befor uni , What are you going to do.

I also have a dilemma as what to do with my reptiles when i got 2 university.


This thread is for ideas of what to do when the tme comes.

Some people take there reptiles , which not all uni's alow and can be challenging.

Others leave them in the care of there parents .

But post below your ideas and what you may do.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know of any Universities that allow pets including reptiles if you live-in. A lot of private landlords don't either and are now being quite specific, eg no birds, fish or reptiles in addition to the usual prohibited cats and dogs.

I guess you:

a) Don't buy any if you plan to go to University.
b) Hope your parents will look after them.
c) Rehome them.

However, of course you do have to pass your exams first!


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

When I go to uni, they're coming with me, if they can't stay in teh student rental places, my brother lives in studentville in his own house, so I'll keep them at his house and go over every couple of days : victory:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

gladly my aim is to go to college and its down the road so i wont have to worry about that :2thumb: 
if i was in a position to go to uni though, i wouldnt trust my parents with them :lol2:, id put them up for 'fostering' should i say, with someone with experience in reptiles who i could easily contact via email or something to make sure they're getting on okay, but pay an agreed amount to them every month or so to cover the cost of electric and food, then when im done with uni id go back to collect my animals :2thumb:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

If you are moving in to student halls for the first year you will not be allowed to have pets. However, I know people who do sneakily have pets in student halls.
First of all read through your contract. Have a look to see if your bedroom gets inspected during the year or if there are cleaners that will come in to your room. I know a lot of halls give a specific date on when the staff will come around to inspect the rooms which gives the advantage of being able to hide/move any vivs when they do so. If you are thinking of having a lot of vivs or really large vivs this will be pretty much impossible though lol. Luckily most halls that have cleaners only have them in the communal areas so you will be safe if you keep the vivs in your bedroom. If they do also clean bedrooms then you will have no chance of keeping the vivs secret.
If your contract looks like you may be able to manage keeping your reps in your bedroom the next thing to do is find out what your new flat mates will think to them being in their flat. Obviously you will probably have to leave your reps at home for a week or 2 while you get to know people and find out if they would feel comfortable with you keeping them/ not grass you up lol. I know some halls setup facebook pages and stuff so that you can find out and get in contact with who you will be sharing flats/halls with before you go so it might be worth having a look to see if there is one. It helps if you already know your flat/room number lol.

It's a big risk to take though. If you do get caught there is good chance you could be kicked out of your halls plus parties in halls can get pretty mad and you wouldn't want a load of drunk people to come in to your room and start messing about with your animals.

For your second and third year I assume you will be looking for private accommodation. As already stated many private landlords also have no animal policies but there is so much choice out there the chances are you will be able to find someone who will allow you to keep reptiles. The catch here though is it will limit the amount of potential properties you could rent which may annoy friends you are moving in with.

Anyways hope this helps a bit lol.

p.s. if you do decide to take your reptiles with you and get caught I am not to be held responsible haha :lol2:.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yer, what are you studying at uni by the way lol?


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have thought about this and am still thinking;

- I don't think I would want to leave the responsibilty of leaving my leo with my parents because it can be quite a burden, and is a big responsibilty, plus there not very keen on animals etc.
- I do not want to sell my leo because i would much rather rehome her and know that she's going to a good home.
- I also do not want to take her to uni because of the risk of me being chucked out, also I don't want any people (who might of had a bit to much drink) to see her etc. 
- I will either give her to a member of my family (cousins, or uncles) that really like her and that way i can make sure shes doing okay because i can contact them etc.
-or my dads friend who loves animals might like to take her.
-my local exotic pet shop is great and i know if i give her to them they will find a great home for her.


I don't know which of these options i will choose, but i know ill make sure she'll go to a nice home : victory:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Callum has covered pretty much everything I'd say tbh :lol2:
When I was at uni they stated the dates when inspections would be carried out, these were during the holidays so if you went home anyway it didn't matter. The cleaner's only did the communal areas at mine, although they did the bathrooms as well at my sister's uni. 

I would advise you not to tell anyone at first either until you've known them for a while, just in case. And try to stay on everyone's good side! Depends what you're doing I suppose but on the course I was doing everyone was pretty cool about it. Btw I did have a hognose there lol. Also heard of people keeping other things there at the time too lol. 
Was going to rehome my cornsnake but when it came to it I just couldn't, so my brother kindly looked after him for me. 

See if you can talk to current/ex students at the uni you're going to so you can get an idea of what routines they have for inspections and cleaning  Some uni's do set up forums so new students can get a chance to talk to others before starting : victory:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

callum b said:


> It's a big risk to take though. If you do get caught there is good chance you could be kicked out of your halls plus *parties in halls can get pretty mad and you wouldn't want a load of drunk people to come in to your room and start messing about with your animals..*


This definitely! My flat was quiet but I do know of incidences where people had their rooms invaded/trashed during parties, so keep your door locked and key on you!


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

i had this problem, there was not way i could keep toby and scooby (i only has my terrapins then) in halls with me as the contract was really full on and they would do checks randomly, so couldnt move stuff out

my mum looked after them for the first year, i gave her the most detailed list and she did it! now im in rented accomadation and all my reptiles are with me :2thumb:

so my advice would be if you love your leo like i loved my toblerone and scooby doo have someone you know and trust look after them for the year and then get her back next year, totally worth it for me :2thumb:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

becky89 said:


> This definitely! My flat was quiet but I do know of incidences where people had their rooms invaded/trashed during parties, so keep your door locked and key on you!


My gf's mate had even worse than that lol. The people who lived in her flat the year before got the keys to the flat and all the bedrooms cut and kept raiding it. Luckily they were decent and only doing it for a laff (really funny to have someone sneak into your bedroom at 5 a.m. I'm sure lol) and didn't knick anything lol. 

If it is just a leo then I reckon you will have a good chance of getting away with it if the halls contract isn't to invasive.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

callum b said:


> My gf's mate had even worse than that lol. The people who lived in her flat the year before got the keys to the flat and all the bedrooms cut and kept raiding it. Luckily they were decent and only doing it for a laff (really funny to have someone sneak into your bedroom at 5 a.m. I'm sure lol) and didn't knick anything lol.
> 
> If it is just a leo then I reckon you will have a good chance of getting away with it if the halls contract isn't to invasive.


Omg :lol2: That would be freaky!
One of my uni mates flat had a game where they'd turn everything in your flat upside down, annoying but harmless, it's just when you get the drunk people who don't give a crap!


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Luckily for me I live in the city and all three Universities in glasgow are a bus journey away. I stayed at home while at uni so no need for all this worry.

I think if I had to move out though....I would find a private let that allowed the pets, I'd need to have them with me.


----------

